# Pony Express - van conversion



## Kelly (May 8, 2021)

I have been wanting to downsize my Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon and my 2 horse slant horse trailer to something smaller, easier to handle, easier to back and park...... so yesterday I finally went out and bought a “mini van” for my 4 little ponies. It’s a Ford Transit Connect, I will be calling it the PONY EXPRESS!! I will be selling my truck and horse trailer in the next couple of months.

My hubby is going to put a horse stall in the PONY EXPRESS along with a bed for me, so I will be able to take them camping. I love camping & trail driving with my ponies. I will update this thread as we progress through the build. 













As soon as I got it home yesterday I just had to make sure Shadow fit & he did with plenty of room to spare! He is my largest mini standing at 35 inches tall.

What cool and unique vehicle do you transport your ponies in? I’m looking for ideas and I would love to see what conversions you have done with your van/trailer/truck so post up!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 8, 2021)

Someone else just started a post about this very thing! She entitled it "Van Conversion for Minis".


----------



## Sallylou96 (May 8, 2021)

Definitely following your journey converting!! This is exactly what I'd like to do  are you planning on adding a little ramp or anything or did you little guy just hop on in


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2021)

That is fabulous, Kelly! Probably a much more fuel efficient model too!

It is an option that makes a lot of sense. Will enjoy seeing the transformation!


----------



## Kelly (May 8, 2021)

The Pony Express is underway! Hubby Dave doesn't mess around!! We went to Home Depot this morning and got the wood for the conversion. He has already removed the black matt out of the back portion and put down the plywood floor. ONE sheet of plywood cost $70 nowadays, geeeez.




Before





Black matt has been removed





Plywood floor is added.





One side is complete! I decided to use cedar on the walls and throughout for the wonderful smell.....maybe it will keep it from smelling like a barn?? But I like the smell of my barn!!


----------



## Kelly (May 8, 2021)

Sallylou96 said:


> Definitely following your journey converting!! This is exactly what I'd like to do  are you planning on adding a little ramp or anything or did you little guy just hop on in



Shadow jumped in the van this time through the side door. Once the conversion is completed he won’t be able to jump in. We are going to install a hitch on the van then are adding a luggage rack to the hitch. Attached to the luggage rack will be a small ramp. The ponies will be able to walk up the ramp from the back of the van, go into their stall, then exit through the side door. The luggage rack will also carry my cart.


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2021)

Both walls are now stalled. Dave does such wonderful work.... it is turning out absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2021)

*STALL & BENCH BED*




The bed is under construction.







The stall will be on the left and my bench bed will be on the right.
Dave made sure that my microwave would fit perfectly under the bed.
















Dave added the extra board to the stall area to keep the horses off my bed. Those black lines are hinges, so when the horses aren’t in their stall, I can fold that piece of wood down to extend my bed.


----------



## PurraPony (May 9, 2021)

Looking great! And coming together fast!


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2021)

*JAIL BARS*





For safety, jail bars are now installed. It is bolted to the frame of the van at the top and to the floors. We put wood over the bottom portion of the jail bars so hay and shavings don’t get under the front seats.


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2021)

*BED



*
The bed is completely open, see how the legs on the left side holding the bed up.







Here the bed is folded up and converted back into a stall for the ponies.
The legs are hanging on the side of the wood by hinges.





Here is a picture of the extension of the bed folded up. Notice the extra wood above the microwave and behind the passenger seat.






Here is the extra wood above the microwave.







The wood above the microwave being extended out.







The portion of the bed extended behind the passenger seat.






Hubby Dave has done a fabulous job, I absolutely LOVE it!! It is exactly what I was envisioning!! I think we are done with the structure itself.....now we have to make everything functional and look pretty..... I like pretty!!


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2021)

PurraPony said:


> Looking great! And coming together fast!




It came together really fast. My hubby only knows one speed and that’s FAST LOL We only got the van 2 days ago!! Once he starts a project he hardly eats or sleeps until he is finished


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2021)

It looks great! Is hubby available to be rented out?!? LOL!!


----------



## Abby P (May 9, 2021)

Ha ha, I was going to ask if he has any brothers!


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 10, 2021)

Wowza! That is amazing!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 10, 2021)

A great conversion!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 10, 2021)

Beautiful design you two created! 

Your hubby deserves a round of applause and a big steak dinner with appetizers, dessert, and a beer or two! 

Have fun, be safe, and send photos when you go out ”adventuring”! 

The rest of us will try not to covet your pony express!


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 10, 2021)

Will you have a generator? Where will it go? Just curious.

We camo in our promaster city van. We have a butane stove to cook on, which works really well for us. I also have a jump starter that has an inverter that I can run small draw electric items with.

Did you seal the plywood on the floor, if so, what did you use? 

Very interesting conversion!


----------



## Kelly (May 10, 2021)

Thank y’all ALL so much!!  




BSharpRanch said:


> Will you have a generator? Where will it go? Just curious.
> 
> We camo in our promaster city van. We have a butane stove to cook on, which works really well for us. I also have a jump starter that has an inverter that I can run small draw electric items with.
> 
> ...



Your set up sounds so cool!!

Yes, I have a small portable hand held generator, it’s a Honda 1,000. Most of the time I try to go to state or national parks that have electricity and water, so I don’t always need the generator. I like to go to parks because there are people there and since I go by myself, it seems safer to me. Nope, hubby doesn’t camp.... he’s too pretty for that   

My BIG trip for next year is going to Palo Duro Canyon, it’s the “Grand Canyon” of Texas. In the mean time, I will have to get them use to the PONY EXPRESS and being tied up overnight to the van, so I’ll be taking short trips that are closer to home.

Yes, hubby is going to be sealing the plywood floor over the next couple of days. First he will sand the entire van, including the floors. Then he will polyurethane the entire van as well, sanding in between coats. Lastly, he will spray a bed liner down on the floor and up the walls of the horse stall about 4 inches or so. We are also thinking about putting plexiglass on the walls in the stall to keep it clean.


----------



## Taz (May 10, 2021)

Have you tried using the portable electric 'paddocks'? You can get them as a kit or buy step in posts, electric tape and a solar fencer. A lot of the endurance riders do it and they work great for camping out so the horses can be loose.


----------



## Kelly (May 10, 2021)

Yes, yes, yes!! I have used a portable electric paddock and I have the step in post. My old man Riffics is so respectful, I can put him in a portable paddock and he won’t even test it to see if it is on... I was up all night that night checking on him though 

I have a Hi Tie on my horse trailer now, so I don’t have to bring too much stuff with me. I am trying to brainstorm and think of a way to Hi Tie to the van, any ideas?? I still haven’t figured out exactly how I will tie them to the van. I will have the luggage cart connected to the hitch, so maybe somehow use that?? Help! Open to suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Abby P (May 10, 2021)

How did you work out ties on the outside of the van?


----------



## Abby P (May 10, 2021)

Sorry, just saw your other post! Maybe something on the frame at the back? Or if there is a tow hitch? Might be too low for safety though...


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 10, 2021)

I had my Hubby build me a tie bar that slides into the receiver hitch. If your Hubby welds, perhaps he could make a hiliner that is secured to the tray in back that your cart sits on. Making it so it swings out, away from the van when in use then swings next to the van when not in use.


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2021)

BSharpRanch said:


> I had my Hubby build me a tie bar that slides into the receiver hitch. If your Hubby welds, perhaps he could make a hiliner that is secured to the tray in back that your cart sits on. Making it so it swings out, away from the van when in use then swings next to the van when not in use.




Yes, hubby welds and I think that is a great idea!!!


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2021)

*STALL DOOR*

Here I was this morning thinking hubby was out sanding and polyurethaning the Pony Express, but he was creating and making me the absolute cutest stall door! Now if I need to stop for gas or run inside a store real quick, my ponies will be able to get fresh air.... I just simply open the sliding door on the van and they’ll be able to hang their pretty little heads out.



















The stall door is on a track and is completely removable.









The latch we used to keep the stall door shut.


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2021)

*POLYURETHANE 


*

Dave has gotten the stall caulked along the floor, he has sanded down all the wood, and is now applying polyurethane.



Edited to add:
Second coat of poly is down!


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2021)

*EXTERIOR*

I am thinking of putting this picture on the exterior of the van..... what do you think? Do you have a favorite horse pic??


----------



## Abby P (May 11, 2021)

No but I do have van envy.


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2021)

Awe that’s sweetness!! Hopefully my van build will give others inspiration to build their own cool and beautiful van


----------



## MaryFlora (May 12, 2021)

Remember the steak dinner idea? Maybe now you need to throw in breakfast....
sausage, eggs, waffles, home fries, and ..... dessert. 

Wonderful idea and beautiful logo...simple but classy!


----------



## Kelly (May 12, 2021)

Thanks, I am excited about the picture idea I have.....can’t wait to see how it turns out.

Yes! Steak dinner and the next morning breakfast....if only I knew how to cook ... hubby does ALL the cooking too!! But dessert I can handle!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 12, 2021)

I think you should take him OUT for a lovely dinner.


----------



## Kelly (May 12, 2021)

Yes, YES, YES!! I will have to take him out for dinner, he deserves it.... and so much more!!


----------



## Kelly (May 12, 2021)

*RAPTOR READY




*
Hubby says RAPTOR is the BEST spray in bed liner to use.
According to him ALL the other stuff is JUNK!







OMG! He is sooooo darn cute in his paint suit!!


----------



## Kelly (May 12, 2021)

*BED LINER*

Here are some pics of hubby spraying in the bed liner.

















The final product turned out BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kelly (May 12, 2021)

*HITCH & LUGGAGE RACK*

Woohoo! Woohoo!! The hitch came today, it wasn’t suppose to be here until next week.








We stopped by TSC for the luggage rack, but they don’t carry them in the stores around here, you have to order them on-line only. So then we stopped by Harbor Freight and they had a whole bunch in stock to choose from. We tried putting my cart on the back and boy was that heavy for me. I think I am gonna have to order a Hyper Bike, since those are so easy to disassemble from what I hear and very light weight. The luggage rack is the perfect height for my little ponies to step on, then hop on in to the van.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 13, 2021)

Congratulations on your new van. Tell your hubby he did an awesome job.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 13, 2021)

Wow, this is so nice, I can hardly wait to see pictures of it in use and to hear about your adventures.


----------



## Kelly (May 13, 2021)

Thank you, thank you!!   

I took Stormy and Breezy to the park today for their very first ride in the Pony Express. I absolutely loved having them right there behind me as we drove down the road, it was really cool. If anyone is toying with the idea to get your own van to convert, I say do it, you won’t regret it one bit!!


Stormy & Breezy


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 14, 2021)

So cool!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 14, 2021)

So cute! One of mine loves to smell my hair so that would be a dream come true for him! Haha


----------



## Kelly (Aug 24, 2021)

Update:
We just sold the Ram 2500 and my horse trailer. I was so happy that my old neighbors bought my trailer. It was a really cool 2 horse slant load bumper pull trailer that had a bench bed in the tack room along with A/C, a hi tie, a 25 gallon water tank, and an awning. Hopefully they will enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow! That looks really great


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2021)

Envious. I'd love to take my horses with me


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 13, 2021)

I need some help. I have an NV1500 and I have to figure out a way to safely load and unload from the back. I'm trying to stay economical on a ramp or some sort of step up, but I can't think or anything.  It's too high to safely have them jump out if I could even convince them to jump up into it.


We tried a 5 ft wheelchair ramp which was too short and steep. I'd probably need a 7-8 ft, but they're so pricey.

I was wondering how everyone else got their horses into their vans?


----------



## secuono (Sep 13, 2021)

I did the same, but not a pretty and fancy looking version.


----------



## secuono (Sep 13, 2021)

Thistlebee said:


> I need some help. I have an NV1500 and I have to figure out a way to safely load and unload from the back. I'm trying to stay economical on a ramp or some sort of step up, but I can't think or anything.  It's too high to safely have them jump out if I could even convince them to jump up into it.
> 
> 
> We tried a 5 ft wheelchair ramp which was too short and steep. I'd probably need a 7-8 ft, but they're so pricey.
> ...



I bought an aluminum ramp after the plastic dog ramp didn't work out. 
They refuse to jump in, but jump out fine. Kasia prefers to use my mounting block to walk up n in than use any ramp.


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 13, 2021)

secuono said:


> I bought an aluminum ramp after the plastic dog ramp didn't work out.
> They refuse to jump in, but jump out fine. Kasia prefers to use my mounting block to walk up n in than use any ramp.
> View attachment 44548


Is that from Harbor Freight?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 13, 2021)

I love the mounting block idea! That would be simple and easy.

If you scroll up you’ll see the luggage rack my hubby installed on the back of my van. It is attached to a hitch that he also installed. It is pretty much a permanent feature. It is removable but I never remove it. My tiny little Thunder has no problem stepping up on it and then into the van. We looked at ramps too, but I didn’t want to have to set those up, then take them down and store them in the van. I wanted something a little easier for me to manage. You’ll have to let us know what you decide …. And post pics of your van, would love to see it


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 14, 2021)

I have so enjoyed seeing the various vehicle conversions for hauling your minis. You all have such great ideas and you end with increased portability. I’m frankly envious!

Last week, I had to haul Tiffany to the vet for x rays to check for any increased rotation due to foundering about 4 years ago. (Fortunately a very miniscule rotation in front left handled with trimming). This meant hooking up the 1 ton diesel truck to our 24’ gooseneck stock trailer. 

And the vet clinic is in a neighborhood with limited parking....good times... 

Secuono, your conversion looks great! Your dog thinks so too!

There’s a small passenger bus for sale in a neighboring town....hmmmm


----------



## secuono (Sep 14, 2021)

Thistlebee said:


> Is that from Harbor Freight?



Yep, it is.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 14, 2021)

A small passenger bus! Now that could be an AWESOME conversion


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

Here are 2 short videos: Shadow loading/unloading into and out of the Pony Express 



Loading into van





Jumping out of van:


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply, but I got a ramp! We just had to get the van functional for our show this weekend and it was a hit. We love how convenient and easy it is! It's hard to see, but I have two little fans that circulate the air conditioning into the back for her as we drive as well. I'm excited to keep working on it.

There are more videos of it on my Tiktok too. 











thistlebeeminiatures on TikTok


The maiden voyage of Paloma! Bee traveled like a champ and it was a big hit. It's so convenient and easy! #vanlife #vanbuild #vanconversion #miniaturehorse #horses #palomatheponyvan #honeybee #carriagedriving #horseshow #germanshepherd #drivinghorse




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 19, 2021)

Here it is packed for the show. 




And here it is parked at the show! It was great to sit in the back and the side. My family brought pups so they got to hang out in the horse box too!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

WOW!! What an AWESOME conversion!!!!  I love it!!! Great video too! Don’t you just LOVE being able to load up and be on your way?! Not having to worry about a truck and trailer…. It is just soooooo easy peasy!!

I am trying to figure out where you put the cart when you are traveling? I think I will attach mine to my luggage cart, still trying to figure out logistics…. that and hubby has to finish the barn first LOL

Post more pics when you have a chance, that is AWESOME!!


PS. How tall is your horse? ….so others know that they too can fit their horse in a cargo van!!


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 19, 2021)

We actually had to have our trainer bring our cart in her truck bed! We haven't quite decided which route to take for the cart because we really don't want to have to have a trailer even if it's small. We are thinking about getting a wheelchair carrier for a hitch. 

My mini is 39/40 inches! She's a little snug and touches the ceiling if she raises her head, but she doesn't really do it other than once to feel it out and get her bearings!


----------



## Abby P (Sep 19, 2021)

Maybe a sulky rack like harness racers use could work?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

Idea for your cart transport….



Dyer Buggy Works - 4" Buggy Rack$250 as shown (without ramps)$390 with additional removable ramps. 6" Buggy Rack $310 for rack $525 with additional removable ramps. Aluminum Bucket Holder $75



Im thinking of hubby doing something similar to this.


Oh, and where did you stow your ramp?? In the last horse compartment??


----------



## Thistlebee (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you for the link!

We kept the ramp in the front part with the tack! It fits perfectly. It's the metal box on the left.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 19, 2021)

FYI - I have the Dyer Buggy Works Rack on the back of my trailer and it works great. This way I can take two ponies and two carts.


----------



## izmepeggy (Oct 13, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Someone else just started a post about this very thing! She entitled it "Van Conversion for Minis".


I did the same thing but more simple. I bought a Chevy City Express. Hauls my 2 minis. 1 in the back and then 1 between the doors. I don't use the back door. Bought a trailer to haul my carts.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 13, 2021)

@izmepeggy That is AWESOME!! I love it!! Great set up


----------



## izmepeggy (Oct 13, 2021)

And easy! If I'm taking just 1 he is put between the doors and the comes through the back with the shafts hanging out the back. Then I strap the doors shut. I put the ramp back there too because my minis are wooseys and would just jump in!!! lol


----------



## izmepeggy (Oct 13, 2021)

THE CART!!!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 24, 2021)

OMG!! I just had to post Cappys new ride! It’s an XLT Passenger Wagon with the XL wheelbase so a car seat can fit in the 2nd row. New owner took out the 3rd row and put in a stall.


















How AWESOME!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 25, 2021)

OMG!!! So happy for you Kelly!! I love your van! Vans are definitely the way to go!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2021)

THANKS!! I agree, vans are the ONLY way to go ♥ The van I just posted yesterday actually belongs to Shadow’s new owner. He has done a fantastic job on it!! Love his stall!!

PS. Keep scrolling up to see mine


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 26, 2021)

I sure wish I had read this thread about van conversions before I bought a horse trailer. The conversions on here are awesome. I need to learn how to back a trailer.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 26, 2021)

At 67 I decided to down size EVERYTHING!!! Sold my 1988 F-250 with extended cab and full size bed. 16 foot Gooseneck trailer. LOL I thought it was over kill for my 2 minis. LOL Backing up isn't hard. Just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 27, 2021)

Peggy, You must be good at backing. I sure need to practice like you said.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2021)

HersheyMint- I use the hands on the bottom of the steering wheel method! lol I put my hands on the bottom of the wheel and move it left if I want the trailer to go left and move it right if I want the trailer to move right. That's the only way I can do it and I have gotten out of some tight spots that way!


----------



## Abby P (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a friend who went to pick up a horse from a ranch that had a mile-long driveway that went along the top of a levee. She got to the end of the driveway with the truck and trailer and found a locked gate and no one around. High stakes, but she was really solid on backing a trailer after backing all the way out along the top of that levee!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 27, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> HersheyMint- I use the hands on the bottom of the steering wheel method! lol I put my hands on the bottom of the wheel and move it left if I want the trailer to go left and move it right if I want the trailer to move right. That's the only way I can do it and I have gotten out of some tight spots that way!


I will have to try that. Thank you Willow 

Abby, I bet that was a bit scary, yikes!!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 27, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> You must be good at backing. I sure need to practice like you said.



Im GREAT at backing…. Because all I have to do is back up a cargo van!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 27, 2021)

ME TOO Kelly, Now! LoL But I sure remember the days I had a Crew cab dually and pulled a 28 ft. Gooseneck. LOL


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 27, 2021)

I wish I could do the van but I wouldn't be able to bring 2 horses and two carts, plus it gets so hot around here I like all the air flow in the trailer. Curious what the interior height is on your van, looks like plenty of room for the smaller minis.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2021)

I put one mini in the back and 1 mini between the doors. 5x8 trailer for the carts. I never use the back doors. Horses load from the side door. Both minis 33 1/2 in. tall.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2021)

My van. Chevy City Express.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 28, 2021)

izmepeggy said:


> My van. Chevy City Express.


Pretty cool!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow Izmepeggy, that's a great set up. Super stealth too! Nobody would even know there were horses on board. Does the ramp fold up or detach?


----------



## Kelly (Nov 28, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Curious what the interior height is on your van, looks like plenty of room for the smaller minis.



How tall is your tallest horse Willow?

My interior height is 48 inches, the interior length is 77 inches and the interior width is 48 inches.

Cappy was 35.5 inches and had plenty of room. I think @Thistlebee said her horse is 39-40 inches and just fits perfectly.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Wow Izmepeggy, that's a great set up. Super stealth too! Nobody would even know there were horses on board. Does the ramp fold up or detach?


It folds in half length wise. Then has a pin i drop in at the top to keep it in place. I take it off after loading. The ramp was a wheelchair ramp tappered at the top. A friend that works on horse trailers did the welding.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 29, 2021)

Kelly said:


> How tall is your tallest horse Willow?
> 
> My interior height is 48 inches, the interior length is 77 inches and the interior width is 48 inches.
> 
> Cappy was 35.5 inches and had plenty of room. I think @Thistlebee said her horse is 39-40 inches and just fits perfectly.


Annie is a little over 37" it's nice that they can see out of the windows too.


----------



## Kelly (May 28, 2022)

Hubby got the AC all hooked up in my van! He added outlets to the exterior of my van so I’ll be able to plug in at campsites. One outlet for the AC and another outlet for lights, microwave etc.





This is a picture from the inside of the van.





Thank goodness we got the low profile AC unit because it barely fits in the garage with a couple of inches to spare.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 28, 2022)

Be still my heart!  

Just in case it doesn’t fit in your garage due to any further modifications in the future, I have room!  Just saying………


----------



## BSharpRanch (May 28, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Idea for your cart transport….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the ultimate cart carrier for my van! It's an electronic scooter carrier! I never even thought about one of those till I seen one on marketplace. I've used it twice now and absolutely LOVE it!

It swings out to the side so that you can load the carrier up then load the horses. Then swing the carrier in place and raise it up!


----------



## Kelly (May 29, 2022)

Oh cool, I’ll check them out. Thanks!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 29, 2022)

Stop that! All of you van people just stop!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 14, 2022)

Hubby got both hi ties up and working on my van today.…and he also got the ceiling insulated so I am ready to go! The hi ties come off and will stow safely inside the van while traveling down the road.


----------



## secuono (Oct 15, 2022)

IDK where everyone gets their micro minis from. Seems there's only big ones out this way. My oldest is 38" now, these babies at 31~ inches, so probably won't stay teeny. 
Anywho, I could fit 3 in if they stayed teeny, but if they're 36+, only two. Darn.


----------



## LindaM (Oct 16, 2022)

Following this thread with great interest! My two are 31 and 33”- think they’d fit in a Ford Transit Connect?


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 17, 2022)

This is such an interesting thread and I love seeing how you all transport your minis without truck and trailer. Ingenuity on the hoof!

The high ties look pretty slick, Kelly, and I had to laugh….”high” is such a relative term with minis!  You and your mini buddies have some fun camping ahead!


----------

